# Two fingers slingshot



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Two fingers slingshot


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Better hope you don't get a fork hit. :cursin:


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

bradclark1 said:


> Did you make it or buy it?


All the stuff he has posted in the past, is from other makers, but he never gives info or details unless called out on it. He has even gone so far as to watermark the photos as his own, but they aren't.

I don't get it.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

brucered said:


> bradclark1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you make it or buy it?
> ...


Communicate with each other and promote each other，Thank you for your compliment :violin:


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

bradclark1 said:


> Did you make it or buy it?


This is just a screenshot of a movie, and it might inspire you a little :violin:


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

bradclark1 said:


> Better hope you don't get a fork hit. :cursin:


Yes, it doesn't look safe :angrymod:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Now we are getting some info....how about posting that when you post the pic. Something like this:

"*Hey Guys,*

*I took a screenshot from a movie, it's of a super cool 2 finger slingshot. If anyone is interested, the movie is <insert movie title here>. It doesn't look the safest, but thought I'd post to see if it could inspire someone to come up with a safe variation or for those who shoot frameless*. :violin: :violin: "


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

nike said:


> bradclark1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you make it or buy it?
> ...


just do you bro, people will never be happy anywho. i liked your post of the two finger slingshot, as well as a bunch of your other posts. keep on doing you man, we dont all ooze hate.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

bradclark1 said:


> Better hope you don't get a fork hit. :cursin:


it looks like it has some protection from fork hits strapped to the wrist??? definitely needs more, if thats even its purpose. where it fits the finger tips like a glove. then down both fingers and hand strapped up in then same manner as pics.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

ryanpaul said:


> nike said:
> 
> 
> > bradclark1 said:
> ...


What you say makes sense，great!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What movie is it from?


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

brucered said:


> What movie is it from?


Well， here you are :violin: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgwNjc3MzQyOA==.html Agent Princess （楚乔传）


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Can't say I've seen Chu Qiao Chuan.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

bradclark1 said:


> Can't say I've seen Chu Qiao Chuan.


Really？ Great! :violin:


----------



## Tiger_vii (Jun 4, 2019)

HKD 78.30 | Outdoor Hunting Bow Tools Hunting Finger slingshot Rubber Bands Folding Wrist Slingshot for Hunting shooting
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3N8PTUM

It was sold on AliExpress fyi


----------

